
Have an IE6 only application? - mrj
http://www.publicstatic.net/2010/05/have-an-ie6-only-application/
======
zephjc
I just figured IE6-only applications are a myth, like Bigfoot, aliens or
courteous government employees. I look forward to a final count or list (if
possible)

~~~
mrj
Ha! Well, just one so far. Readers here are probably not likely to be locked
into IE6 but might know somebody.

------
stuntmouse
In another post, he describes his method:
[http://www.publicstatic.net/2010/04/migrate-intranet-
applica...](http://www.publicstatic.net/2010/04/migrate-intranet-applications-
from-ie6/)

[edit] grammar

~~~
mrj
That's more or less it, yeah. But I've done some simplification for the blog
post. A quick web browser control will get you started but obviously there's
more stuff to fix...

I'm hoping to create a unified method for everybody stuck on IE6. But I need
more data. :-)

~~~
stuntmouse
Godspeed.

------
carbocation
It's not IE6, but subprofile.com was locked into one specific version of
Apache 1.x. The service allowed you to create an extended "AIM profile" (a
'subprofile'), and your friends could click through to see everything in the
same window. Lots of people (myself included) created subprofile-like
services, but the subprofile folks found the one version of Apache that caused
headers to be sent in such a way that you _stayed in the AIM profile window_
when clicking on their links. In contrast, for any of the other services, a
click would take you to a normal browser (much lamer, of course).

------
oomkiller
Lots of medical software like DICOM image viewers and MRI viewers have
IE6-only versions. The later versions support Firefox and other browsers, but
cost thousands to upgrade. It's hard to explain to a CFO why such an
expenditure is required.

------
bmelton
I think that the major problem is that most IE6 only applications are
intranet-based, and hence, not something we can just send a link to.

I know of at least 4 within my old company's firewalls, and probably 7 or more
within the ATF's firewalls, but I can't link them over or (without violating
licensing restraints) bundle them up and ship a copy either.

